

EU parliament votes for break-up of Google - doctorshady
http://www.dw.de/eu-parliament-votes-for-break-up-of-google/a-18092163

======
mveety
My question is that can they actually force this upon a company that isn't
within their borders?

~~~
doctorshady
They can certainly refuse to let them do business there if they don't comply.

